# Ndt job



## ملاواني (17 يناير 2010)

يا جماعه المهندسين





يارب اللي شغال في مجال NDT ويعرف مكان محتاج ناس ومش عايز راتب مش مشكله المهم الشغل ان شاء انام جنب الكاميرا بتاع rt :3:
يا رب وااللله تعبت وكلفت نفسي حق الكورساتrt ut mt pt 
ومحدش يقول بتروجيت ولا اس جس اس ولا انسبكتا انا عايز اي شغل علي لاد معلش طولت عليكم شكرا ليكم واتمني حد يرد عليا


----------



## ملاواني (18 يناير 2010)

*ليه*

ليه محدش بيرد عليه مستني ردودكم يا جماعه والله:69:


----------



## ملاواني (18 يناير 2010)

??


----------



## سامح 2010 (18 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ممكن اعرف من حضرتك انت دفعتك ايه
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## ملاواني (18 يناير 2010)

*thanks*

شكرا لردكم يا بشمهندس لا انا معايا كورسات ndt الاربعه ومش لاقي شغل واتمني لو حد يعرف مكان اشتغل فيه بدون مقابل


----------



## سامح 2010 (18 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ممكن اعرف بس ايه تخصصك علشان أقدر اساعدك
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ملاواني (18 يناير 2010)

*شكرا يا سامح باشا*

انا bsc معايا علوم فيزياء 2007 وواخد كورسات ndt ولفيت الدنيا علي شغل ومش لاقي لاني مش معايا واسطه ف ياريت لو تعرف او حد مكان عايز ناس ومش عايز راتب المهم الشغل
معلش طولت
انا motasemonline علي البريد الالكتروني


----------



## ملاواني (18 يناير 2010)

*حد ير عليا*

حد يرد عليا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## hussam yusuf (19 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم يا جماعه
انا عندى نفس المشكله انا مهندس ميكانيكا قوى جامعه القاهره ومعايا الاربع طرق ودخت علىشغل 
ndt ومافيش فايده ياريت اللى يعرف اى مكان يكتبلنا الايميلات او العناوين وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ملاواني (19 يناير 2010)

*معقول*

معقول 45 مشاهده للموضوع ومحدش من اخواني لديه المساعده ولو بالمشوره


----------



## ملاواني (19 يناير 2010)

*ارجوكم*

ارجوكم فعلا محتاج مساعده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ملاواني (19 يناير 2010)

يارب سهل لكل الناس


----------



## hussam yusuf (19 يناير 2010)

اللهم امين


----------



## ابو غازي (20 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس احمد محيي


----------



## ملاواني (20 يناير 2010)

*شكرا لكل واحد*

متشكر جدا ل لاخوه اللي ردوا وساهموا فعلا ربنا هيجازيهم في حياتهم المهندس احمد - ابو غازي - هيثم يوسف
اما بالنسبه للشركات انا مش عارف ؟ كلمت ا. طارق القسط قالي لا من غير ما اكمل وكنت رحت بتروجيت برده من شهر ورد عليا من تليفون البوابه بتاع الامن - وفيه واحد برده من العناوين دي قالي لو ان ابن .... نفسه مفيش شغل اما بالنسبه لانسبكتا رد وا عليا بكل عدم مباله وتناكه وقفل الخط في وشي عماد ده وباقي الشركات بيرد عليا بالقوه يعني بشحت الرد وانا بتكلم معاهم0. انا مش عارف ليه معي ان كل اللي بتمناه اشتغل في ndt ,ومش مهم الراتب والله لدرجه لما بلاقي الطرف اللي بكلمه مش مهتم حتي لما بقول انا مش عايز راتب اشتغل حتي ورنا يسهل ولكن !! لكن ربنا معايا ان شاء الله عشان خاطر اهلي نفسي اعمل حاجه . لان الواحد من اللي بيشوفه لما اروح مكان او اكلم حد احس اني صغير قوي قوي عدم


----------



## ابو غازي (20 يناير 2010)

ملاواني قال:


> متشكر جدا ل لاخوه اللي ردوا وساهموا فعلا ربنا هيجازيهم في حياتهم المهندس احمد - ابو غازي - هيثم يوسف
> اما بالنسبه للشركات انا مش عارف ؟ كلمت ا. طارق القسط قالي لا من غير ما اكمل وكنت رحت بتروجيت برده من شهر ورد عليا من تليفون البوابه بتاع الامن - وفيه واحد برده من العناوين دي قالي لو ان ابن .... نفسه مفيش شغل اما بالنسبه لانسبكتا رد وا عليا بكل عدم مباله وتناكه وقفل الخط في وشي عماد ده وباقي الشركات بيرد عليا بالقوه يعني بشحت الرد وانا بتكلم معاهم0. انا مش عارف ليه معي ان كل اللي بتمناه اشتغل في ndt ,ومش مهم الراتب والله لدرجه لما بلاقي الطرف اللي بكلمه مش مهتم حتي لما بقول انا مش عايز راتب اشتغل حتي ورنا يسهل ولكن !! لكن ربنا معايا ان شاء الله عشان خاطر اهلي نفسي اعمل حاجه . لان الواحد من اللي بيشوفه لما اروح مكان او اكلم حد احس اني صغير قوي قوي عدم


بص هى ارزاق و متوزعة 
يعنى هتاخد رزقك بس الصبر و خليك على نفس نشاطك فى البحث و لكن ممكن تغير الوسائل
يعنى ممكن تكون بتدور فى الاماكن الغلط او مش بتدور كتير كفاية
لان كل ما تدور كتير تزيد فرصة نجاح انك تلاقى المكان الخالى فى مصنع او شركة و دى مش سهلة
وسع دائرة معارفك و خليهم يقولولك لما مكان فاضى يظهر
خليك برضه متابع الاعلانات عن الوظائف
الخلاصة لا تيأس و لكن نوع وسائل البحث و نوعية الشركات و لا تنسى مجالك برضه جنب ndt يعنى دور فى كله 
المسألة دى عاوزة طول نفس لا اكثر
و تكلم بعزة نفس لان ممكن يكون فى مكان فاضى فعلا و لكن المدير لا يريد موظف لا يعتز بنفسه
و ان كنت شاكك فى امكانياتك فممكن تقوى نفسك بالملخصات الانجليزية على النت بحيث تكون ملم بموضوعات كتيرة و بدرجة كافية بحيث تتكلم فى اى موضوع يطرح عليك فى المقابلة و تحس انك قوى فعلا و تقدر تفيد الشركة اللى متقدم لها
اسف للاطالة


----------



## ابو غازي (20 يناير 2010)

امكانيات و قدرات خريج كلية العلوم فى سوق العمل و المصانع


----------



## ابو غازي (20 يناير 2010)

ممكن تاخد دبلومة تربوى و تشتغل مدرس فيزياء و هتكون فى مجالك برده
مكانة فى المجتمع و استقرار و فلوس
فكر بس و هتلاقى ميت حاجة
و ربنا يوفقنا كلنا


----------



## ملاواني (21 يناير 2010)

*فعلا*

متشكر جدا جدا لاخ ابو غازي والاخوه علي ردودكم علي الاقل الرد بيساهم وبيساعد وشكر ل 123 عضو برده اللي شافوا الموضوع ومردوش مع ان اغلب الموجودين شغالين في مجال welding inspection ndt ملاحظ كده من خلال المواضيع الكثيره المتعلقه بالمجال 
وان شاء الله خير اكيد في حد عارف مكان معين ممحتاج ناس ولسه عندي امل برده والواحد بيسعي وبنزل وبدور . ومتشكر لاخ بو غازي علي كلامه وانا اطلاقا لا اشك في قدراتي او العزه . بالنسبه لتوسيع دائره المعارف اقول ايه حتي الاقارب مش معبرين والواسطه والمعارف عايزه واسطه وفلوس عشان كده قلت في كلامي ان انا مش عايز راتب كل اللي عايزه فرصه بس فس اي شركه خدمات . لان حابب المجال وعلي استعداد ودرايه . معلش بطول في الكلام . وهيه ارزاق فعلا
االلهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله ، وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ، وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ، وإن كان قريبا فيسره , وإن كان معسرا فيسره ، وإن كان حراما فطهره ، وإن كان قليلا فكثره ، وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه


----------



## ملاواني (22 يناير 2010)

*اللهم*

* إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله ، وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ، وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ، وإن كان قريبا فيسره , وإن كان معسرا فيسره ، وإن كان حراما فطهره ، وإن كان قليلا فكثره ، وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه *


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (22 يناير 2010)

List of Main Petroleum Companies in Egypt

http://www.eip.gov.eg/upload/Queries/Petrollll.pdf


----------



## ملاواني (25 يناير 2010)

*اي حد*

اي حد شغال في المجال يا جماعه يرد عليا يارب


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (27 يناير 2010)

يأخى الحبيب الأمر ما بيصير هيك انا عارف ظروفك أخى لكن مو معقول لازم يكون عندك عزة نفس وثقه فى الله أكبر من كدا بجد انا مش زعلان منك والله انا مثلك تماما وخريج هندسه لكن يأخى عارف إن رزقى هخده هخده ايه رأيك ان انت ممكن ما تعمل فى مجال اndt دا خالص لو ربنا ما اراد لك وممكن تعمل فلوس من مجال تانى خالص


ادعى ربنا انه يرزقك افضل


----------



## ملاواني (27 يناير 2010)

*ممكن*

ممككن حد شغال في ndt


----------



## ابو غازي (28 يناير 2010)

اخى العزيز
انا برده معايا دورات ndt و مش لاقى شغل فى المجال ده لان السوق نايم خالص
و الحمد لله لقيت شغل تانى لغاية متجيلى فرصة فى المجال او بلاشه خالص فالمجالات كتييييييييييير . . الشغل فى ndt مش بالعافية
كن مرن حتى لا تنكسر


----------



## emaf (29 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اسف على موضوع شغلك بس انصحك انك تدور على النت فى الشركات اللى فى 6 اكتوبر والعاشر من رمضان هم بيطلبو كتيير 
واصبر وما تزهقش


----------



## ملاواني (10 فبراير 2010)

*يارب*

يارب يارب


----------



## على زين ا (14 نوفمبر 2010)

يا جماعة أنا خريج 2010 هندسة الازهـــــــــــــــر تعدين وبترول 
جيدجدا أخدت كورسات ndt ) rt pt mt ut ) 
ولفيبت فى الكام شهر اللى فاتو بس ممعيش واسطة 
هل ممكن حد يساعدنى ويدلنى على فرصة عمل 
رجاء الرد


----------



## sasha.merza (15 نوفمبر 2010)

غير الاختصاص على المن الصناعي - سفتي


----------



## ايمن شعبان (16 نوفمبر 2010)

ياعم كبر دماغك كبر تكبر كبر تعيش أنت أكيد في مصر على فكرة أنا مهندس ميكانيكا حديثي التخرج 2009 وشعري أبيض وما شتغلتش أنا حاسس أني أتجنن وأموت ولكني لم أفقد الأمل فى الله ربنا كبير ولو فقده اموت ولا زماني موت من زمان


----------



## attia210 (18 مايو 2011)

think you


----------



## geokhalood (1 يونيو 2011)

ملاواني قال:


> يا جماعه المهندسين
> 
> 
> 
> ...


بص انا هاقولك علي مكان بس من ناحية الفلوس هو تعبان شركة اسمها ريكو عنوانها علي ما اظن مكرم عبيد عندرصيدلية افريقيا


----------



## على زين ا (14 يوليو 2012)

[h=6]سم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اعلان هام
لراغبى العمل بمجال التفتيش الهندسى وعالم اللحام 
دورات تأهيل للمستوى الدولى الثانى للكشف عن عيوب اللحام بالتصويرالاشعاعى Radiographic Testing (RT LeveL II) 
والشهادات معتمدة من NDT LeveL III من مؤسسة اللحام الامريكية 
ASNT
للحجز و الاستعلام الاتصال على :
01002716843
01007822274
01009099266
01208150144
مع أطيب تمنياتنا لكم بالتوفيق والنجاح الباهر
[/h]


----------



## على زين ا (14 يوليو 2012)

*سم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اعلان هام
لراغبى العمل بمجال التفتيش الهندسى وعالم اللحام 
دورات تأهيل للمستوى الدولى الثانى للكشف عن عيوب اللحام بالتصويرالاشعاعى Radiographic Testing (RT LeveL II) 
والشهادات معتمدة من NDT LeveL III من مؤسسة اللحام الامريكية 
ASNT
للحجز و الاستعلام الاتصال على :
01002716843
01007822274
01009099266
01208150144
مع أطيب تمنياتنا لكم بالتوفيق والنجاح الباهر
*


----------



## Eng.Mohamed Shehta (6 سبتمبر 2012)

في مكتب كنت شغال فيه بس التليفون مش معايه ممكن اوصفلك المكان (مدينة نصر-ش الطيران -التامين الصحي-الشارع اللي فيه مستشفي النصر-حتلاقي حديقة الفردوس-قصادها برج السلسبيل-الدور الأرضي-شركة إيجيت) الله يوفقكم


----------

